# Saved From the Jaws of Death [ Scottie Jaws ]



## rayjay (Mar 8, 2005)

Hopefully not to be then eaten by a red shouldered hawk, owl or yote or run over.


----------



## Jkidd (Mar 8, 2005)

Great pics. Have you still got these bunnies?? Im wanting some wild ones to start raising rabbits with and since those are little ones the can handle the stress of being raised in a pen better than a grown one. A grown wild rabbit will die if in a pen but babies want. Id like to get them off of ya if you still have them. 

Jason


----------



## Ga-Spur (Mar 8, 2005)

Jkidd , you want to make some brown gravey and biscuits don't you.


----------



## Jkidd (Mar 8, 2005)

Ga-Spur said:
			
		

> Jkidd , you want to make some brown gravey and biscuits don't you.




   J/K I actually want to start raising rabbits for starting puppies with. I ve tried san juans and others that folks say are wild that just make about 50 yd sprint then they sit down due to there lung capacity and not having the instints. When I was younger I caught some babies and used them but never thought to save em for breeding more then I got out of beagles and since I got back in to them Ive tried to get some little ones but havnt had any luck. I like to let my puppies site chase when there about 12-14 weeks old before I put them in the starting pen and I would put some of the ones I raise in it. I m actually not in to beagles for the FOOD even though rabbits do taste real good and I do eat them but Im more in to it for the dogs.

Jason


----------



## southernclay (Mar 8, 2005)

Bite Sized...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rayjay (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry, that pic is a couple of years old. They were in my backyard when we got back from vacation and the dogs had been boarded for a week. One of the bunnies was actually pulled from one dog's mouth basically unharmed.  We fed the bunnies for a few days until the rain quit and then released them in the thick woods next door. 

We have a rabbit race around the backyard about twice a month.   The dogs will be at one end of the fence  and here will come the rab going the other way .


----------



## Lucky Chandler (Mar 16, 2005)

*Vicious Scotties, huh?*

Ray,

Since I've seen your Scotties, I'm betting the rabbit can probably win the race most of the time.


----------



## rayjay (Mar 17, 2005)

Maggie caught one ill fated rabbit. Unbeknownst to me it was easing across the patio right by the door just as I let the dogs out.  Boom !!! Predator dog had broken it's back and rj had to put it out of it's misery. The rab was probably about a month or two older than the ones in the pic.  

We also have a pretty wild chipmunk race pretty regularly. 

I just shot a pic of a Red Shouldered hawk out front. Too far to come out good. I'll post a good pic in another thread.


----------



## rayjay (Mar 17, 2005)

Rabbits this size have nothing to fear from Scotties


----------



## 7401R (May 30, 2006)

rayjay said:
			
		

> Rabbits this size have nothing to fear from Scotties



Nor does this one...


----------

